# wie eine video live-übertragung als desktophintergrund machen?



## affenarschkornev (2. Juni 2006)

*wie eine video live-übertragung als desktophintergrund machen?*

hallo,ich weis nicht ob das möglich ist aber ich denke schon...
ich habe hier noch eine kamera von pearl.de liegen und
da ich gerade das aquaero gekauft habe ist mir irgendwie die idee eingefallen:
kamera im innenraum des rechners einbauen   
das aquaero ist zwar das geilste was es gibt    und ich steuere die lüfter per temperatur und die sensoren kann ich ja schlecht zwischen cpu und mainboard stecken.ich habe ungefähr 10° unterschied eingestellt...
und da der innenraum so toll aussieht und ich keine seitenwand aus plexi habe,was ich auch nicht will dachte ich halt eben das mit der kamera.
ich wollte wie es schon der titel sagt irgendwie das was die kamera aufnimmt als desktop benutzen.ich weis man könnte irgendein prog nehmen und des dann ins "Autostart" reintun,ich möchte aber das das prog ohne rand und so läuft,also kein kreuz zum ausschalten oben rechts...
kennt einer so ein prog?wäre sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr dankbar   

mfg

oder ich ein prog mit dem man den desktop live übertragen kann,z.B an nen freund damit der sehen kann was ich mache..
danke
€:hab gerade das gefunden:
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-17899.html
ich blick des aber auch nicht  


€ weis den keiner bescheid?


----------



## LAD (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: wie eine video live-übertragung als desktophintergrund machen?*



			
				affenarschkornev am 02.06.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,ich weis nicht ob das möglich ist aber ich denke schon...
> ich habe hier noch eine kamera von pearl.de liegen und
> da ich gerade das aquaero gekauft habe ist mir irgendwie die idee eingefallen:
> kamera im innenraum des rechners einbauen
> ...


Mit Dem VideoLAN Player VLC kann man Videos als Desktophintergrund abspielen und er is für Streaming geeignet...das heisst, wenn du es schaffst das Video irgendwie an dich selbst zu Streamnen und diesen Stream dann mit dem VLC abspielen kannst, dann hast dus geschafft....  
Scheint mir eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert zu sein: Du brauchst nur ne Softwarem die dir dein Cam-Signal so streamt, dass es der VLC abspielen kann. Viel Glück, die Idee is ziemlich cool!!
Btw: hast du auch dran gedacht, dass es in denem PC, bis auf vielleicht ein paar LEDs, stockdunkel is??
Poste doch bitte in Bild, wenn dus geschafft hast

MfG
LAD


----------



## affenarschkornev (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: wie eine video live-übertragung als desktophintergrund machen?*



			
				LAD am 04.06.2006 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> affenarschkornev am 02.06.2006 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi,
ja so blöd bin ich nun mal auch wieder nicht ^^ vlc kenn ich sehr gut...
ich habs gerade ausprobiert ein einfaches video als desktop zu machen aber irgendwie klappt des nicht,muss ich da irgendwie hardwarebeschleunigung ausmachen oder watt?ich werd gleich noch bisschen damit "spielen"   
aber ich denke mal es lag nur am video--->divx ...
LED´s hab ich genug ^^ ,da kommt noch extra das multiswitch her weils so viele sind   
ah ja das mit dem streamen hört sich sehr gut an...
werd ich jetzt dann mal ausprobieren.
mir ist gerade eine idee eingefallen:
die cam soll angehen wenn eine gewisse temperatur  überschritten ist   
das wird dann aber viel viel aufwendiger denke ich mal.
also erst mal vielen dank.

mfg


----------



## LAD (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: wie eine video live-übertragung als desktophintergrund machen?*

Das mit der Temeratur stell ich mir persönlich jetz einfacher vor, als das mit dem Stream für den Desktop...aber vielleicht auch nur, weil ich von Streaming nicht wirklich viel Ahnung habe. Ne kleine Schaltung mit "Temperaturfühlendem Wiederstand" und Fertig...die Steuerung dann soll glaub ich auch schon über USB gehen mit so programierbaren USB-Modulen.
Das mit dem Desktopvideo funktioniert bei mir zumindest einfach   über "video\wallpaper"....vielleicht sagt ja die Hilfe mehr...aber ich glaub die is nicht besonders umfangreich...
Viel Glück weiterhin


----------



## Petathebest (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: wie eine video live-übertragung als desktophintergrund machen?*

Hi,

das jemand anderes deinen Desktop auf seinem PC sehen kann geht mit VNC, musst mal nach RealVNC googlen. Habe ich selbst schon übers Internet gemacht, musste aber bisserl rumprobieren. Wenn du ne Firewall hast, musst Ports freigeben, weiss aber nicht mehr welche. 

p.s. funzt nur mit 2D, Spiele bzw 3D geht net, wüsste auch nicht, dass es da ein Proggie gibt.

Grüße

Peta


----------

